# Dionisio Aguado - Andantino (Classic Guitar)



## sakuarius102 (Nov 23, 2016)

Hi everyone, Yesterday I was played the classic guitar and I recorded a song. Is an adaptation of a piece of "Dionisio Aguado - Andantino".

Dionisio Aguado was a great Spanish compositor from earlys 1800 in Europe.

Thanks, and I hope you like it


----------

